# Show off your GSIII home screens!



## Goose306

Obligatory home screen thread for showing off and sharing cool shit! 

Any ROM, any carrier. Post details as you wish.


----------



## jbzcar

My current setup: AOKP M6.1 with HoloWhite theme:


----------



## mutelight




----------



## joemagistro

Goose306 said:


> Obligatory home screen thread for showing off and sharing cool shit!
> 
> Any ROM, any carrier. Post details as you wish.


ahhhh purple kushhh


----------



## Spaniard85

mutelight said:


>


Whoa nice. Details?


----------



## jgalan14

Spaniard85 said:


> Whoa nice. Details?


Try atom launcher 

This is mine on wicked rom tmobile 








Is apex and weather eye 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ftmaniac948

Personally I love this wallpaper lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maj_rocks

Rooted stock vzw sgs3. Experimenting with using folders and reducing how many pages I need to scroll along with a few widgets.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight

Spaniard85 said:


> Whoa nice. Details?


Atom Launcher and a wallpaper I downloaded from the Wallbase app.


----------



## joemagistro




----------



## mapatton82

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## ImaComputa

Rooted stock for now.


----------



## Spaniard85

jgalan14 said:


> Try atom launcher
> 
> This is mine on wicked rom tmobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is apex and weather eye
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice man. I like the clean look too. What icon pack are you using? Love the flatness!


----------



## Jaxidian

ftmaniac948 said:


> Personally I love this wallpaper lol


My mother-in-law has that wallpaper!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I am completely stock, haven't decided if rooting would be worth it, or just a hassle with the locked Bootloader

*Verizon Galaxy SIII*


----------



## Goose306

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I am completely stock, haven't decided if rooting would be worth it, or just a hassle with the locked Bootloader
> 
> *Verizon Galaxy SIII*


Dooo it. Locked BL? Pshaw we have true custom recovery and a pretty much fully implemented method to load custom kernels. Anyone who has had Moto device can tell you this is not nearly as big of a problem as it is on those devices, or the locked HTC devices that never get the unlock dropped.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## Goose306

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I am completely stock, haven't decided if rooting would be worth it, or just a hassle with the locked Bootloader
> 
> *Verizon Galaxy SIII*


Dooo it. Locked BL? Pshaw we have true custom recovery and a pretty much fully implemented method to load custom kernels. Anyone who has had Moto device can tell you this is not nearly as big of a problem as it is on those devices, or the locked HTC devices that never get the unlock dropped.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## Goose306

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I am completely stock, haven't decided if rooting would be worth it, or just a hassle with the locked Bootloader
> 
> *Verizon Galaxy SIII*


Dooo it. Locked BL? Pshaw we have true custom recovery and a pretty much fully implemented method to load custom kernels. Anyone who has had Moto device can tell you this is not nearly as big of a problem as it is on those devices, or the locked HTC devices that never get the unlock dropped.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## mapatton82

Goose306 said:


> Dooo it. Locked BL? Pshaw we have true custom recovery and a pretty much fully implemented method to load custom kernels. Anyone who has had Moto device can tell you this is not nearly as big of a problem as it is on those devices, or the locked HTC devices that never get the unlock dropped.
> 
> Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


We got ya the first time!!









I agree with Goose, I came from the DX and I don't feel this phone is locked down at all. You can do almost everything with this phone!!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Goose306 said:


> Dooo it. Locked BL? Pshaw we have true custom recovery and a pretty much fully implemented method to load custom kernels. Anyone who has had Moto device can tell you this is not nearly as big of a problem as it is on those devices, or the locked HTC devices that never get the unlock dropped.
> 
> Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


I read up on the Kexec method, it just seems a little complicated, I think I will read some more, I don't think I would need to go straight AOSP because from what I read most of the stuff isn't working, I think I would go with Synergy because I don't hate this version of touchwiz. Lol

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## Bill3508

Sent from Galaxy S3 running BeanStock v.5, IMO 12.2, JellyBomb 7.2


----------



## johnomaz

Heres mine. Stock rooted.









Oh, and was surprised to find out that AT&T has 4G LTE service in Modesto, CA. Was at a local team baseball game and was getting these speeds:









No idea how close I was to the tower, but was VERY impressed with the speeds. My wife is still on Verizon and her LTE speeds were less than half of what I was getting.


----------



## paintba11er89

Here is mine. Go Launcher and Button theme - bobclockd3 for the clock widget. I have since added black backgrounds around the white labels to make them more readable. I do want to experiment with Atom Launcher though! That theme looked fantastic!


----------



## Goose306

johnomaz said:


> Oh, and was surprised to find out that AT&T has 4G LTE service in Modesto, CA. Was at a local team baseball game and was getting these speeds:
> 
> No idea how close I was to the tower, but was VERY impressed with the speeds. My wife is still on Verizon and her LTE speeds were less than half of what I was getting.


I capped mine at ~60 mbps up and ~20 mbps down once. It is the fastest I've ever gotten on LTE, and it was in the Portland, OR market. I haven't gotten over ~45 mbps up in my local market yet (Missoula, MT)


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I read up on the Kexec method, it just seems a little complicated, I think I will read some more, I don't think I would need to go straight AOSP because from what I read most of the stuff isn't working, I think I would go with Synergy because I don't hate this version of touchwiz. Lol
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy SIII *


Lol nah man Kexec is easy now that 6.0.1.0 recovery does the automatic flashing/hijacking for us! If you want to flash a custom kernel for Synergy Rom, all you need is Imo's latest kernel and CWM 6.0.1.0. Just boot into recovery and flash the kernel. That's it! Granted, it will boot a couple times so it works around the bootloader but that's really the only difference from a unlocked device to a kexec device









Flashing AOSP roms is just as easy now. All you need is the rom and gapps. Boot into recovery, wipe, and flash away! You're now in AOKP or CM10


----------



## Goose306

DroidOnRoids said:


> Lol nah man Kexec is easy now that 6.0.1.0 recovery does the automatic flashing/hijacking for us! If you want to flash a custom kernel for Synergy Rom, all you need is Imo's latest kernel and CWM 6.0.1.0. Just boot into recovery and flash the kernel. That's it! Granted, it will boot a couple times so it works around the bootloader but that's really the only difference from a unlocked device to a kexec device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashing AOSP roms is just as easy now. All you need is the rom and gapps. Boot into recovery, wipe, and flash away! You're now in AOKP or CM10


And to add to this you can also now easily nandroid between AOSP/CM10/AOKP/TW. Loving it! Even/especially as IMEI is effectively a non-issue now (you can lose it, but it can be got back)


----------



## droid3r

Synergy 1.5 apex launcher with jelly dream theme
VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## RedRumy3

Completely stock for now haven't rooted yet. Just waiting.










Sent From My Galaxy S III Using TapaTalk.


----------



## brody30

Just a stock rooted lightly modded s3... lock/homescreen... looks cool when you unlock w/ripple effect....


----------



## bludevil35

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CdLjMPhXQD4/UCLNJeHQRBI/AAAAAAAALqI/l71TZSTb0m8/s638/2012-08-08


----------



## djj624

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

bludevil35 said:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CdLjMPhXQD4/UCLNJeHQRBI/AAAAAAAALqI/l71TZSTb0m8/s638/2012-08-08


 that's boss. What your setup?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

BMc08GT said:


> that's boss. What your setup?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Those are the MetroStation Icons and that's BobClockD3.


----------



## goldsmitht

Apex launcher, Idear theme
Steampunk clock

SynergyRom 1.5 with imoseyon v0.1 lean kernel 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bludevil35

BMc08GT said:


> that's boss. What your setup?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Thanks, I used Nova Launcher Prime, hid the notification bar and the dock, and changed the grid size to allow for the most icons, 7x7 or 6x6.

Nova allows for a lot of gestures. Swipe up for Google Now, down for notification bar, double tap for applications, pinch in for gallery, pinch out for settings

And DroidonRoids is right, Metro Station icons and BobClock.

I'm still looking for a way to set up assistive light with an icon I can just tap. I know that there are other "torch" apps out there that I could do it with, but I really like how assitive light only turns on the LED and doesn't interrupt what's going on on the display.


----------



## Spaniard85

bludevil35 said:


> https://lh5.googleus...s638/2012-08-08


That's hot bro. LOVE IT.


----------



## rpz3.14




----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85

MistaWolfe said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Still rockin' the TW launcher eh? I've been debating whether I want to try to use it so I can use the TW widgets.


----------



## lamb0985

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Spaniard85 said:


> Still rockin' the TW launcher eh? I've been debating whether I want to try to use it so I can use the TW widgets.


Yeah, I go back and forth 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AustinB3000

rpz3.14 said:


>


^This. I like. Any details?


----------



## hank3fan

Apex launcher, various icon themes and jb wallpaper. I like my home screen simple.

soup beans and corn bread


----------



## Goose306

AustinB3000 said:


> ^This. I like. Any details?


I like this too. I'd like to know what the widget/widget theme is. It matches pretty damn well.

Pretty sure the rest of it is CM9/10/AOKP Outline theme (in the Play store). I've been using that one the last few days myself:


----------



## kennyho35

Home screen with task and dock toggled on and off. Looks like team synergy has fixed the dreaded cell standby battery drain yay! Running synergy 1.6 w/ invisiblek of to 1.89 runs amazing.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## rpz3.14

Goose306 said:


> I like this too. I'd like to know what the widget/widget theme is. It matches pretty damn well.
> 
> Pretty sure the rest of it is CM9/10/AOKP Outline theme (in the Play store). I've been using that one the last few days myself:


Thanks, guys. It is indeed the Outline theme, running on AOKP JB. The clock and weather is Beautiful Widgets (Clock theme is Roboto by JRsoft, Weather is Vos-SemiSense Minimal White. The desktop wallpaper is pulled from the Fluxed ADW theme and them grayscaled. The lockscreen is a picture I took myself.


----------



## kennyho35

johnomaz said:


> Heres mine. Stock rooted.
> 
> View attachment 29956
> 
> 
> Oh, and was surprised to find out that AT&T has 4G LTE service in Modesto, CA. Was at a local team baseball game and was getting these speeds:
> 
> View attachment 29957
> 
> 
> No idea how close I was to the tower, but was VERY impressed with the speeds. My wife is still on Verizon and her LTE speeds were less than half of what I was getting.


I'm on Verizon and had only two bars of signal on 4g and ran same as your at&t not that impressive really man. Sorry:-(

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bill3508

[attachment=30217:uploadfromtaptalk1344721367828.jpg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

New day, new build, new theme:

It's County Fair here so decided to rock the Cotton Candy theme. I'm not too man to not rock the pink!




























I would at this point like to point out I do have an AOKP TPU case I'm using currently... so yes. At one point I was rockin' the Merry Go Round riding a unicorn, while my phone had unicorns all over it (on the back case and on the front) and yes I had it out taking pictures... I got some looks, to say the least. lol.


----------



## ImaComputa

bludevil35 said:


> I'm still looking for a way to set up assistive light with an icon I can just tap. I know that there are other "torch" apps out there that I could do it with, but I really like how assitive light only turns on the LED and doesn't interrupt what's going on on the display.


I've been using the widget to toggle it. I was trying to find a way to set it as a short cut in apex so it would match other icons but I couldn't figure it out. I miss having the short cut in the notifications toggles like on cm7.


----------



## Brian G

ImaComputa said:


> I've been using the widget to toggle it. I was trying to find a way to set it as a short cut in apex so it would match other icons but I couldn't figure it out. I miss having the short cut in the notifications toggles like on cm7.


synergy rom puts it in the toggles

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Oh man I love the new Jelly Bean AOKP from Bmc. I have a different theme every day! This is my new daily driver! The only thing I miss is Netflix, but YouTube and most other videos work!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles

I like to keep it simple.










Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Cimer

)

Little stockish, but I like it


----------



## bludevil35

Cimer said:


> )
> 
> Little stockish, but I like it


Which clock widget is that?


----------



## Bill3508

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M00NEY

ADW EX
Still stick but rooted.


----------



## Cimer

bludevil35 said:


> Which clock widget is that?


It's called One More Clock widget free if you want to support the dev and have different sizes you can purchase the full version


----------



## 78cortina

Here's mine minimalist 










Bugger is there anyway I can get rid of the bottom image.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

mine slacker setup that only lasts long enough to flash next test and re wipe data







using Launcher2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JR_B70

Keeping it simple

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Some Liquid love


----------



## djj624

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## goldsmitht

Minimalist themed
SynergyRom 1.7
Imo's .01beta kernel
Simple and clean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Beans 8
Imo. 01 beta
Touchwiz ftw lol smh


----------



## Synaptic13

rolling stock for now...waiting for an official aokp jb rom:-D


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Unrelated question, why are some pics bigger then others? I'm using tapatalk, is that why?


----------



## Goose306

quarterinchkilla said:


> Unrelated question, why are some pics bigger then others? I'm using tapatalk, is that why?


Its tapatalk related but probably not how your thinking. Tapatalk has been shrinking pic sizes (by alot) after an update about a month and a half ago or so. Pics uploaded to tapa get shrunk way down now when they used to be original size. I get around that by using either imgur or tinypic and uploading with the browser and then copy-paste the link into brackets. A bit more of a pain in the ass but your not limited by tapa's restrictions then (I'm assuming due to server space and devices getting more and more high-res)


----------



## kennyho35

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## linxusx

Deadmau5 theme. See below for ROM. Also using Nova Launcher

Sent from my Rooted, Synergized (1.7) and now unlocked bootloader VZW S3!


----------



## aj8600

Apex jelly bean theme with galaxy 3d wallpaper

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## aj8600

New one 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew

Cm10 official nightly, lustre theme, kinda minimalist wallpapers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew

aj8600 said:


> New one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


nice. i had ghost as my white theme, but with some apps it didnt change the font color so i couldnt read anything. what theme is that?


----------



## imneveral0ne

What white theme is that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## aj8600

sixohtew said:


> nice. i had ghost as my white theme, but with some apps it didnt change the font color so i couldnt read anything. what theme is that?


Ghost theme
Whiteout nova theme
syder go sms theme


----------



## imneveral0ne

aj8600 said:


> Ghost theme
> Whiteout nova theme
> syder go sms theme


I don't see any of those themes in market. Where did you get them?


----------



## sd_N

I like mine simple...








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

sEnT fRoM a SyNeRgIzEd Gs3


----------



## droidxuser123

Just running stock for a while


----------



## Goose306

Some newbies:


----------



## houseboatwayne

joemagistro said:


>


 What's that clock widget?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## houseboatwayne

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huskyjayboy

houseboatwayne said:


> What's that clock widget?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


One More Clock Widget


----------



## aj8600

imneveral0ne said:


> I don't see any of those themes in market. Where did you get them?



Whiteout: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kov.adwtheme.thawhiteout
Ghost: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nmiltner.theme.Ghost
Syder: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jb.gosms.pctheme.syder


----------



## Bill3508

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shatter

Using Apex Launcher and custom icons I made back when I was running a Droid X.


----------



## hesh.monster

Nice and simple, using Apex. Swipe up to open the dock, down to open notifications. I like to avoid clutter

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

sEnT fRoM a SyNeRgIzEd Gs3


----------



## dirtydroidx

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## kameleongt

Latest running apex slide up app drawer and swipe down for notifications

I switch backgrounds daily but layout stays the same keeps everything in thumbs reach as I have small hands :x

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GhostIsBaked

Wicked v2 ROM ICS Blue and BobclockD3/Weather Eye with a minimalistic wallpaper.


----------



## ImaComputa

droidxuser123 said:


> Just running stock for a while


Got a link for that wallpaper?


----------



## rpz3.14




----------



## goodwidp

Using Nova Launcher and Circle Launcher on main home screen. I keep the Circle Launcher widget fully transparent to maintain a clean look.

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## harosxcomp170

AOKP for life! Thanks BMc!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

AOKP media player


----------



## Goose306

Bumpity Bump Bump:


----------



## belber095

Goose306 said:


> Bumpity Bump Bump:


My swagga nevvuh turnz offz ;D


----------



## Hobart

Beans10

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## relsr

Simplicity

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Synergy r64 with nova. Hellmans ice cream squares









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight




----------



## Goose306

Anyone say some Slim Bean?


----------



## MistaWolfe

relsr said:


> Simplicity
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


That isn't simple. Lol.


----------



## ImaComputa

Goose man you're going to break your volume buttons you flash junky haha.


----------



## JKBane

Where do u get those widgets?
The circle ones
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JKBane

JKBane said:


> Where do u get those widgets?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


The circle ones

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

JKBane said:


> The circle ones
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


If you are referring to mine that's not a widget. Its a feature of Jellybean. (Navbar ring)

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## masri1987

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

latest invisblek's CM10 build with Black Exodus theme , doesn't fit the blue'd out icons i know.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Simple TW + SlimBean

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

MistaWolfe said:


> Simple TW + SlimBean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


how's it been on SlimBean? also where'd u get the TW theme? market?


----------



## MistaWolfe

The first screenie is from beans. The theme is a mixup of stock Beans and the new Aroma themer at xda.

Slim is solid. Probably the most stable, solid AOSP ROM I've tried. I used to LOVE Slim on my Nex...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

jbzcar said:


> My current setup: AOKP M6.1 with HoloWhite theme:
> 
> View attachment 29789


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN SON!!!! You know we have an app drawer, right?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Here's mine, plus details:

ROM: AOKP Jelly Bean, BMc Brick 9/1 w/ 8/27 KT747 Kernel
System Theme: Galaxy Cream Sandwich
Icons: Blue Neon Theme (Go Launcher Theme)
Launcher: Nova Launcher Pro
Wallpaper is from EpicBlue Theme.

Screen 1 - News Screen


http://imgur.com/MBJVy

 Widgets:
Score Mobile
Pulse News

Screen 2 - Music Screen


http://imgur.com/49ZC2

 Widgets:
Pulse News
Pandora

Screen 3 - Main Screen


http://imgur.com/7gU4P

 Widgets:
Beautiful Widgets (Super Clock 4x2, Holo Light Blue Theme)
Search
Calendar

Screen 4 - Messaging Screen


http://imgur.com/gbgxW

 Widgets:
Gmail
APW Messaging (SteelBlue theme)

Screen 5 - Miscellaneous


http://imgur.com/EHjwp

 Widgets:
Battery Info Shortcut
My Verizon
Apps Shortcut
Google Voice
AudioManger Pro (BS ICS Theme)

About Phone


http://imgur.com/tw6nD


Notification Pane


http://imgur.com/Bth3s


Quadrant Score (Just 'cause I wanted to show this off, OC at 384-1809)


http://imgur.com/s7u21


----------



## xsLoWeDx

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Today









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane

MistaWolfe said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Is that a widget or wallpaper?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JKBane

Goose306 said:


> If you are referring to mine that's not a widget. Its a feature of Jellybean. (Navbar ring)
> 
> Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


Looks sweet. Are you on Verizon galaxy GS3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

JKBane said:


> Looks sweet. Are you on Verizon galaxy GS3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yup. Running Slimbean 2.2 from dev section here.


----------



## ImaComputa

MistaWolfe said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Could you post that wallpaper plz


----------



## MistaWolfe

JKBane said:


> Is that a widget or wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


One more clock widget.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kennyho35

What do yall think I think it looks clean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

ImaComputa said:


> Could you post that wallpaper plz


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper3two

xsLoWeDx said:


> View attachment 31608
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Where'd ya get that wallpaper? Looks awesome!
EDIT: Found it lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1857348


----------



## Fishraper

Where do you guys get the 1% circle battery? And do you need root? Looking for one where you don't need root.

I found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809588

Not sure if it will work though, or if its bad/buggy or whatever.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Today









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095

MistaWolfe said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


little too tw ish for me, but the clock widgets pretty slick

tapatalkin'


----------



## belber095

Love me some miui

tapatalkin'


----------



## jnuts5423




----------



## brkshr

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08

Here's mine

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid

Mine on BMCs Brick 8/27










Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## kennyho35

Gotta like aosp ROMs thanks cm10

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ImaComputa

I just tried PA and accidentally stumbled onto my new DD. Good bye TW.


----------



## hesh.monster

Can't remember if i already posted one in here but this is my latest. Synergy Rom, apex launcher with hidden dock and notifications(gestures to open both) Wallpaper clock hd for the background









Sent from my Galaxy S III using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

Imma happy android user
sEnT fRoM a BaKeD Gs3


----------



## therobut

Slim Bean 2.3
Nova launcher









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

*BMc's Brick 09/08 build faux kernel, Galaxy Cream Sandwich theme.*

*Lockscreen:*










*Notification Drawer:*










*Homescreen:*


----------



## mbh87




----------



## MistaWolfe

JB









Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## BMc08GT

http://twitrpix.com/0fa6


----------



## Goose306




----------



## belber095

Goose306 said:


>


hey goosie pizzle, what theme do you have there?


----------



## Goose306

belber095 said:


> hey goosie pizzle, what theme do you have there?


Outline:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.cerqueira.theme.Outline&hl=en

I actually wanted a different one but my phone was throwing a fit since it was in tablet mode, wasn't letting me apply them. This one did though


----------



## belber095

Goose306 said:


> Outline:
> 
> https://play.google....e.Outline&hl=en
> 
> I actually wanted a different one but my phone was throwing a fit since it was in tablet mode, wasn't letting me apply them. This one did though


and tablet mode is 240 dpi... (?) ive never tried it and i kinda want to


----------



## Goose306

belber095 said:


> and tablet mode is 240 dpi... (?) ive never tried it and i kinda want to


I actually had mine way low at 160 dpi. I believe 220 dpi will kick it though, it does in TW at least. Had to make my font set to huge to see anything lol.


----------



## Goose306

Hmm apparently I'm wrong. TW is 220 dpi. Dunno what AOSP is exactly. 160 it may be. 192 kicks it into phablet mode (Nexus 7 style) just got that by screwing around. Going to try that out instead.


----------



## belber095

Goose306 said:


> Hmm apparently I'm wrong. TW is 220 dpi. Dunno what AOSP is exactly. 160 it may be. 192 kicks it into phablet mode (Nexus 7 style) just got that by screwing around. Going to try that out instead.


sweet. thanks! and phablet. lol. i've only ever heard that called hybrid mode. thanks for the info


----------



## sgthwjack

Wicked Sensations V1.1 rom, Apex w/Dark Blue theme, One More Clock, Circle Launcher (Sprint GS III phone)


----------



## The_Skul

mapatton82 said:


> View attachment 29854
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Where did u get this theme?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jbzcar

Goose306 said:


> Outline:
> 
> https://play.google....e.Outline&hl=en
> 
> I actually wanted a different one but my phone was throwing a fit since it was in tablet mode, wasn't letting me apply them. This one did though


Change your DPI to something non-standard (180, 179, 214, or whatever) and then apply your theme of choice. Then change your DPI back to 160.


----------



## dutchy716

Here's my latest.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## The_Skul

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## The_Skul

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

ROM: AOKP Build 2
Kernel: Trinity CMX

Lockscreen:









Homescreen:









Settings/Menus:


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716

Today's

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## flashback7

/D2spr/Blackbean4/


----------



## MnM.Inc




----------



## The_Skul

Sent from my AOKP S3 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Today:








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Goose306 said:


> ROM: AOKP Build 2
> Kernel: Trinity CMX
> 
> Lockscreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homescreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings/Menus:


My good sir!!!! Stop the presses!!! Explain this theme setup. Outstanding.

Changing the shorts as we speak

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

MistaWolfe said:


> My good sir!!!! Stop the presses!!! Explain this theme setup. Outstanding.
> 
> Changing the shorts as we speak
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


LOL.

Theme is Nasty Google Bean:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33852-theme-choosercm9cm10aokpdy-nasty-google-bean-091112/

Rest is various color work (battery bar, clock color, etc)

Also the background is here:

http://www.hdwallpapers.in/colorful_swings_abstract-wallpapers.html

And then the custom lock symbols are from the gnex forum. Supremely glad I found them actually, there's tons of them; although I can't get zipthemer/metamorph to apply appropriately (have to use Ninjamorph old-school style) but it works.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28109-lockringszipthemerjbics-over-100-custom-lock-rings-for-all-aokps-unicorn-cms-cid-superheroes-and-more/


----------



## diewson

so this google bean only works for tmo? doesn't work for aokp vzw


----------



## flashback7

I'm on a crackflash binge.







Going between BB and Aokp. Both are great! I plan on doing a bunch of wallpapers for my personal use for Aokp & BB roms this wkend using Gimp. I'm no pro or anything but will see what I can do and post a dropbox link below my next screenshot..Fri or Sat, maybe sooner... Mainly just edit some existing, change colors to match themes from chooser.... I haven't graduated to making my own yet.









Sent from my Jellybean'd D2spr


----------



## MistaWolfe

Goose306 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Theme is Nasty Google Bean:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33852-theme-choosercm9cm10aokpdy-nasty-google-bean-091112/
> 
> Rest is various color work (battery bar, clock color, etc)
> 
> Also the background is here:
> 
> http://www.hdwallpapers.in/colorful_swings_abstract-wallpapers.html
> 
> And then the custom lock symbols are from the gnex forum. Supremely glad I found them actually, there's tons of them; although I can't get zipthemer/metamorph to apply appropriately (have to use Ninjamorph old-school style) but it works.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28109-lockringszipthemerjbics-over-100-custom-lock-rings-for-all-aokps-unicorn-cms-cid-superheroes-and-more/


Awesome, man. I troll the Nex forums as well, but couldn't get the FaithCry mod's to stick either. Gonna put my metamorph gloves on now...










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

diewson said:


> see three google bean only works for tmo? doesn't work for aokp vzw


Not true. Works for anything with theme chooser.

Links are busted though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diewson

when i installed the google bean and go to the theme chooser to choose the google bean, it says it is compiled differently. It happens with other themes too


----------



## MistaWolfe

diewson said:


> when i installed the google bean and go to the theme chooser to choose the google bean, it says it is compiled differently. It happens with other themes too


Switch to the default theme, reboot - then do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diewson

MistaWolfe said:


> Switch to the default theme, reboot - then do it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Works now for some reason thank u!


----------



## th3taman




----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black_Ox

here's mine.

Sent from my Baked and Lean GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85

Simple. Clean. Nothing too exciting but that's what works for me.


----------



## flashback7

Aokp D2spr


----------



## The_Skul

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## maverick5

These all look awesome!


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgthwjack

AnaKonda V1.0 rom, Apex Pro/Green glow theme, One More Clock widget. (Sprint GSIII)


----------



## flashback7

BlackBean IV


----------



## dirtydroidx

Lol even tho this is the colors of a certain flag , this is the most detailed theme I've ever used . This DEV did not miss one thing . I can just got mad appreciation for the edits, time and dedication. Plus I'm a Google fanboi.





















Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## RedRumy3

Ugh so big :X


----------



## xsLoWeDx

Dirtydroid im Curious what ROM and theme are u running?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtydroidx

xsLoWeDx said:


> Dirtydroid im Curious what ROM and theme are u running?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tapped from i595 or xt913

beanstock BAKED #4 with inverted gapps. The theme is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=theme.the1dynasty.goog.le.bean


----------



## xsLoWeDx

dirtydroidx said:


> Tapped from i595 or xt913
> 
> beanstock BAKED #4 with inverted gapps. The theme is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=theme.the1dynasty.goog.le.bean


here's a question how are u theming touchwiz

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Champaned_out

thetaman said:


>


really liking the clock / date / weather widget... do you happen to know the name of the app?


----------



## headcheese

Champaned_out said:


> really liking the clock / date / weather widget... do you happen to know the name of the app?


Looks to me like it might be ultimate custom clock widget from the market. There's a big thread on xda with a bunch of different skins for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtydroidx

xsLoWeDx said:


> here's a question how are u theming touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tapped from i595 or xt913

Lol no TW in there . I'm running a cm10 build by beans stock not beanstown. The ROM is called bake and its a theme chooser theme for CM,aokp,


----------



## MistaWolfe

Champaned_out said:


> really liking the clock / date / weather widget... do you happen to know the name of the app?


That's an Aroma mod in themes. As far as the battery, it's "battery widget reborn?!" In the market.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman

Champaned_out said:


> really liking the clock / date / weather widget... do you happen to know the name of the app?


Actually it is just one of the themes from the app "One More Clock Widget". There is a free version in the Play Store.


----------



## xsLoWeDx

dirtydroidx said:


> Tapped from i595 or xt913
> 
> Lol no TW in there . I'm running a cm10 build by beans stock not beanstown. The ROM is called bake and its a theme chooser theme for CM,aokp,


oh OK lol I was getting excited.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synaptic13

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## flashback7

Blackbean'd d2spr, tha icon ultimate (Tha ruby blue premium) Baked wallpaper apk off Grouper build.


----------



## Ritchell

Simple text icon maker for the dock.

EDIT: Holy giant image size Batman!


----------



## blaineevans

Still keeping it simple, although I did add a dock! Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

hmm, wrong page...replied to a post from like 3 days ago =/

carry on...


----------



## harosxcomp170

Loving this new stable fast liquid ROM!

Sent from my very very fast overclocked 86GB SCH-I535 on JB AOKP using Tapatalk 2 !!


----------



## djj624

What theme is that. Its pretty nice

Sent from a Liquid Smooth SGS3


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nothing fancy just stock with Nova launcher.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## olinger

Simple & clean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Its been awhile... aww yeah


----------



## invisiblek




----------



## rpz3.14

invisiblek said:


>


Is that Sauk Rapids, MN?


----------



## invisiblek

rpz3.14 said:


> Is that Sauk Rapids, MN?


Sure is


----------



## rpz3.14

invisiblek said:


> Sure is


Small world. I went to school at St. John's.


----------



## Spaniard85

Update on mine.

AOKP from Phantom (Oct 1).


----------



## invisiblek

rpz3.14 said:


> Small world. I went to school at St. John's.


damn johnnies... =P


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Marcismo55

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman




----------



## xsLoWeDx

Basic 













Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegreatscott

Hi! New to the forums!


thetaman said:


>


TA Man, I'm diggin your icons. And how you have your status bar very simple and uncluttered like that.
Can I ask how you managed to do that?
Heres my screens:


http://imgur.com/JkMaz

[I could not figure out how to post images in my reply, I'm looking it up now lol]

If anybody has a suggestion on how to homologize the lock screen black background, please let me know. I like the picture, but it looks ugly the way it is right now...


----------



## th3taman

thegreatscott said:


> Hi! New to the forums!
> 
> TA Man, I'm diggin your icons. And how you have your status bar very simple and uncluttered like that.
> Can I ask how you managed to do that?
> Heres my screens:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JkMaz
> 
> [I could not figure out how to post images in my reply, I'm looking it up now lol]
> 
> If anybody has a suggestion on how to homologize the lock screen black background, please let me know. I like the picture, but it looks ugly the way it is right now...


Icons I changed with Nova Launcher. They are BBB, he has a thread with lots of icons including these. Not sure where the exact post is in his thread.
The status bar is actually just a UCCW widget. I hid the actual status bar in Nova Launcher. You can see the normal ROM status bar when you open apps.

A lot of the info can be found on mycolorscreen page, below.

http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/10/04/gray-waves/


----------



## Mgenova

Goose306 said:


> Obligatory home screen thread for showing off and sharing cool shit!
> 
> Any ROM, any carrier. Post details as you wish.


I just got a gs3 yesterday. Traded up from my old tbolt. I really like that wallpaper is that included in AOKP? If not does anyone know where I can find it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Its included in the AOKP Swag Papers

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Mgenova

Thanks for the reply. I guess I'll get to rooting this bad boy lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ljv

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

ljv said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Am I the only retard who could not figure out how to remove the GPS icon in the status bar?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljv

blaineevans said:


> Am I the only retard who could not figure out how to remove the GPS icon in the status bar?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Are you talking about the e911 thing? That's removed on custom roms. Stock will always display it. I'm running cleanrom 2.5 with 4x5 tw.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

blaineevans said:


> Am I the only retard who could not figure out how to remove the GPS icon in the status bar?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It can be removed on stock as well. Just open up framework-res and find said icon and delete it (use Ninjamorph) recompile and blam-o! No more icon.


----------



## srzero

Synergy ROM








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljv

Goose306 said:


> It can be removed on stock as well. Just open up framework-res and find said icon and delete it (use Ninjamorph) recompile and blam-o! No more icon.


Didn't even think about that. But why run stock when you can run Clean


----------



## Mustang302LX

CleanROM









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrFunEGUY

Here's Mine: [I'm running MIUI Version 2.9.28/29]


----------



## srzero

Finally got some Candied Goodness. Baked BlackBean ROM








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kinjo1023

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## srzero

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ljv

Got bored with touchwiz so switched to apex today. Changed the launch icons since they looked too iphonish forme.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

5char


----------



## srzero

Lock screen








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

srzero said:


> Lock screen
> View attachment 33377
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


haha nice!


----------



## xsLoWeDx

JDM AS FUK

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xsLoWeDx

MistaWolfe said:


> View attachment 33259
> View attachment 33260
> View attachment 33261
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I want your ROM ..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Keepin' it clean -

Liquid RC4 - Lean Kernel 1.3


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtydroidx

Can't decide. 
Tapped from i595 or xt913


----------



## flashback7

D2spr-CM10-M2-KT747//Grouper-Liquid v2-rc5-Franco kernel


----------



## dirtydroidx

flashback7 said:


> D2spr-CM10-M2-KT747//Grouper-Liquid v2-rc5-Franco kernel


Tapped from i595 or xt913

Wow bud! If you don't mind can you pm me that wall?


----------



## flashback7

dirtydroidx said:


> Tapped from i595 or xt913
> 
> Wow bud! If you don't mind can you pm me that wall?


http://db.tt/e2gqQ1jB


----------



## Goose306

Liquid RC5:


----------



## dirtydroidx

flashback7 said:


> http://db.tt/e2gqQ1jB


Thanks bro. I got a tat almost just like that.

Tapped from i595 or xt913


----------



## Goose306

Decided I didn't like the color scheme of the last one - this looks much more BA:


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Your homescreen is far too cluttered. ;-)


----------



## FormeriPhoney




----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Mustang302LX said:


> Your homescreen is far too cluttered. ;-)


I know lol it's a real issue









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Anyone have a .png of a completely transparent icon?

Edit: never mind I found one! 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313

Gta luv gestures! Need nothing on screen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sooner7

Its not letting me attach


----------



## droidxuser123

#swag


----------



## MistaWolfe

sooner7 said:


> Its not letting me attach


3rd rule is you have to figure it out yourself

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

sprovo said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Looks good, but I'd consolidate some folders. Wasted space IMO.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipland007

Eclipse rom with apex + miui icon set

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Still Liquid RC5 got bored with the ol B&W lol



















Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## WormDoes

Just got my S3 a few hours ago. Love it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

My layout always stays the same, just theme/wallpaper/color swaps.

Loving the no dock enabling nav bar rings 




















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Hey Mista i changed my wallpaper









* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## MistaWolfe

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Hey Mista i changed my wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S3 *


Lol! Only took, what, 5 mos?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unleashd




----------



## Nick.Tbolt

MistaWolfe said:


> Lol! Only took, what, 5 mos?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Something like that... lol

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## rpz3.14




----------



## Mattes

Boring indeed but im to spoiled by touchwiz widgets to go back to my minimal nova/apex layouts
Uhh rom info its uh L12 V8 lmao? Jk its an amazing jellybean/note2 rom i found on XDA
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew

Mattes said:


> Boring indeed but im to spoiled by touchwiz widgets to go back to my minimal nova/apex layouts
> Uhh rom info its uh L12 V8 lmao? Jk its an amazing jellybean/note2 rom i found on XDA
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Jellywiz note 2 is really solid. I go back and forth between that and cm10 m2 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Synaptic13

⊙﹏⊙

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX




----------



## hrdnhvy

Backed Blackbean-5 + Imo kernel, um, pretty simple, though homescreen iz a lil packed. It changes often, will probably have changed by the time u read this.


----------



## blaineevans

Nothing ever changes but the wallpaper..










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

blaineevans said:


> Nothing ever changes but the wallpaper..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Just curious which ROM you are on?


----------



## blaineevans

Mustang302LX said:


> Just curious which ROM you are on?


CleanRom Ultra Lite Edition V2. (What a name, lol.)

Basically, takes the hassle out of stripping the stock rom myself.


----------



## Mustang302LX

blaineevans said:


> CleanRom Ultra Lite Edition V2. (What a name, lol.)
> 
> Basically, takes the hassle out of stripping the stock rom myself.


That's what I thought you said previously but then couldn't find your post lol.


----------



## dirtydroidx

Tapped from i595 or xt913

Want free Dropbox space just click here»» http://db.tt/i1n50Uun


----------



## jdotcarter

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew

dirtydroidx said:


> View attachment 33808
> 
> 
> Tapped from i595 or xt913
> 
> Want free Dropbox space just click here»» http://db.tt/i1n50Uun


What widget is that at the bottom? That's pretty slick looking

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dirtydroidx

Its from "Make your own clock" app. Its one if the designs I made.

Tapped from i595 or xt913

Want free Dropbox space just click here»» http://db.tt/i1n50Uun


----------



## Synaptic13

[email protected]$$ Iive wallpaper...3d tornado

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## Goose306

AOKP with a bitchin' crimson theme...


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## srzero

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7

My d2spr/CM10/Carbon Glass theme/tha icon ultimate icons/tha retina premium .. Always keep it clean & widget the crap outa the other screens. ;D


----------



## WhataSpaz

I've pretty much used this setup for my past 4 phones haha never get tired of it


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## th3taman




----------



## srzero

That's pretty cool, I like the cartooney look.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

thetaman said:


>


nice!
can you please link to a copy of that wallpaper, i love it!


----------



## jayzi44

mutelight said:


>


I like this...


----------



## th3taman

invisiblek said:


> nice!
> can you please link to a copy of that wallpaper, i love it!


Normally, I would be more than happy too, but it is part of a paid app. I would highly suggest downloading the Design Rifts Wallpaper Manager app and the Pro Key. The Pro Key gives you this wallpaper and other vintage wallpapers. There's lots of other stuff in there too. Manager app gives you more limited wallpapers.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.designrifts.wallpaper.activity&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kZXNpZ25yaWZ0cy53YWxscGFwZXIuYWN0aXZpdHkiXQ..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.designrifts.wallpaperapp.pro&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kZXNpZ25yaWZ0cy53YWxscGFwZXJhcHAucHJvIl0.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## flashback7

A great unofficial build of Aokp by task650 & tkoonsez. Carbon glass theme, the Doodle premium icons via Tha icon ultimate. 


















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek

thetaman said:


> Normally, I would be more than happy too, but it is part of a paid app. I would highly suggest downloading the Design Rifts Wallpaper Manager app and the Pro Key. The Pro Key gives you this wallpaper and other vintage wallpapers. There's lots of other stuff in there too. Manager app gives you more limited wallpapers.
> 
> https://play.google....WN0aXZpdHkiXQ..
> 
> https://play.google....XJhcHAucHJvIl0.


cool, thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Updated to BeansROM Build 15 and changed Nova folder icons.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

MistaWolfe said:


> View attachment 33991
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


How'd you get your background to be a mirror?! Haha, jk!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

blaineevans said:


> How'd you get your background to be a mirror?! Haha, jk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


LOL. I'm not rocking the Walt anymore. Grew the hair back out









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7

Blackbean 6


----------



## jeward72

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Black Bean 6 getting some blacked out minimalism on... working on doing some lockscreen mods and some other stuff...


----------



## Chuckleb0ne

thetaman said:


>


Can I get link to icons?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman

Chuckleb0ne said:


> Can I get link to icons?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


They are in a paid Icon pack, called Snack Pack in the Play Store. Really recommend!


----------



## srzero

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

srzero said:


> View attachment 34059
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Cool wallpaper.


----------



## mzimand

thetaman said:


>


What clock is this?
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Went back to stock rooted with the wifi toggle added to test something and have been too lazy to flash back lol. New wallpaper and icons though.


----------



## razorloves

hey, how'd you get that orange download error to stay on all the time. i like that and want it on my gnex


----------



## Mustang302LX

razorloves said:


> hey, how'd you get that orange download error to stay on all the time. i like that and want it on my gnex


I hate you.


----------



## th3taman

mzimand said:


> What clock is this?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's UCCW.


----------



## BootScoot

Mustang302LX said:


> Went back to stock rooted with the wifi toggle added to test something and have been too lazy to flash back lol. New wallpaper and icons though.


Where did those Icons come from?!?!


----------



## Mustang302LX

BootScoot said:


> Where did those Icons come from?!?!


https://play.google....GV4Lm1ldGFsIl0.

They are the best icons I've seen. LOVE them!


----------



## Spotmark

Wallpaper courtesy of a user in the GNex forum. I would link to his post, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## th3taman




----------



## Synaptic13

Mustang302LX said:


> https://play.google....GV4Lm1ldGFsIl0.
> 
> They are the best icons I've seen. LOVE them!


agreed... Just awesome








SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## rpz3.14

My continued attempts to find the perfect shades of grey setup.


----------



## Goose306

rpz3.14 said:


> My continued attempts to find the perfect shades of grey setup.


Did you try using all fifty shades? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark

Goose306 said:


> Did you try using all fifty shades?


That's it. Turn in your man card.


----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

^ You have too much clutter!


----------



## th3taman




----------



## belber095

Phablet 









tapatalkin'


----------



## diewson

thetaman said:


>


what clock and icons are those?


----------



## th3taman

diewson said:


> what clock and icons are those?


I don't think he has released the icons to the market yet. They are by DesignRifts if you search the Play Store in the near future.

Clock is a UCCW I modified, here is the uzip if you want it.

https://www.dropbox...._widget_v3.uzip


----------



## Mustang302LX

belber095 said:


> Phablet
> 
> tapatalkin'


Damn thats a sexy car!! I love terminators!!


----------



## belber095

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn thats a sexy car!! I love terminators!!


you and me both dude! ccw's look amazing on them.


----------



## BlueCross

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Liquid RC7 - KT747 Kernel - Getting in the mood - only a few days left now


----------



## sixohtew

Switched it up. Trying to find a good white theme for the engine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Goose306 said:


> Liquid RC7 - KT747 Kernel - Getting in the mood - only a few days left now


In the mood for what? A few days left for what? Am I missing something? lol


----------



## blaineevans

BlueCross said:


> View attachment 34184
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki












Copycat!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Mustang302LX said:


> In the mood for what? A few days left for what? Am I missing something? lol


Look at my carrier name "forward unto dawn"

Then Let Me Google That For You 

[HIDE=Spoiler]Halo 4 comes out on Tuesday







[/HIDE]


----------



## Mustang302LX

Goose306 said:


> Look at my carrier name "forward unto dawn"
> 
> Then Let Me Google That For You
> 
> [HIDE=Spoiler]Halo 4 comes out on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/HIDE]


lol could have saved some time by just giving me the spoiler.


----------



## Goose306

Mustang302LX said:


> lol could have saved some time by just giving me the spoiler.


I like puzzles... but then I realized when you googled the phrase it came back as the movie, and I don't like it THAT much... just like killing some people with friends like any other gamer


----------



## Synaptic13

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## WhataSpaz

Changed a few things:


----------



## juancaperez2000

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 34218
> 
> 
> SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


how do you change your font, i guess your are not in TW rom


----------



## cvo515

Clean. After 12 hrs of having device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## prelude884

thetaman said:


>


hey man could you post the skin for your clock/weather widget?


----------



## th3taman

prelude884 said:


> hey man could you post the skin for your clock/weather widget?


Here you go. Not my work, I just slightly modified it for my needs.

http://db.tt/Is77Fqs5


----------



## prelude884

awesome thank you


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

LOL Google Now knows what's up apparently...










Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## droid2drummer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer

900 others that are all aosp. Lmao

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Back on CM.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew

Changed it back up. I'm seriously in love with the 4.2 clock

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BootScoot

clothednblack said:


> Teleported from CM10 on my SG3


Shut the 'front door'! I have done a lot of lurking and don't recall ever coming across a layout like this. Bravo "GURU".
How did you get the icon layout like that? And which clock widget is that?
Do tell.


----------



## ImaComputa

I usually get rid of the alarm icon but I've been to lazy to decompile the dex file every time I flash a nightly (vanilla cm10).


----------



## H4zyBuddha

Sent from a smoke filled room.


----------



## BootScoot

This is me currently. It changes daily.


----------



## lbiniusc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

The TW version of yesterdays.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

ImaComputa said:


> I usually get rid of the alarm icon but I've been to lazy to decompile the dex file every time I flash a nightly (vanilla cm10).


Clean. Looks great. Right up my alley.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Loving that transparent HTC status bar.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dutchy716

Here's my latest..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Halorl

ImaComputa said:


> I usually get rid of the alarm icon but I've been to lazy to decompile the dex file every time I flash a nightly (vanilla cm10).


I love this look. Can you share details? (Icon's / Wallpaper)


----------



## Dance Pony

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ImaComputa

Halorl said:


> I love this look. Can you share details? (Icon's / Wallpaper)


Sure Nova launcher with minimal MIUI theme and this wallpaper. Default grid size.


----------



## Mattes

Most recent, and a gift.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

If you guys can't tell, I love the Purps 








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

MistaWolfe said:


> Loving that transparent HTC status bar.
> View attachment 34457
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


How?!?!?!?!







lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## droid2drummer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Nick.Tbolt said:


> How?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Kindacrap mods for JB TW. Pick Sense 4 statusbar and then 12% (I think transparency). Maybe 25%.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

droid2drummer said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I see what you did there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

MistaWolfe said:


> Kindacrap mods for JB TW. Pick Sense 4 statusbar and then 12% (I think transparency). Maybe 25%.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks !

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## flashback7




----------



## Mustang302LX




----------



## minnysota

Mustang302LX said:


>


Mind providing a link to that wallpaper? Looks sweet!


----------



## Mustang302LX

minnysota said:


> Mind providing a link to that wallpaper? Looks sweet!


Sure. I saw a similar one on the Nexus 7 pics on the Play Store yet it doesn't exist in 4.2 for some reason. So I downloaded the 4.2 wallpaper that is orange colored and changed it to blue. Now my S3 and N7 match and have the wallpaper I wanted lol.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27532939/Wallpapers/JBWallpaperBlue.jpg


----------



## minnysota

Mustang302LX said:


> Sure. I saw a similar one on the Nexus 7 pics on the Play Store yet it doesn't exist in 4.2 for some reason. So I downloaded the 4.2 wallpaper that is orange colored and changed it to blue. Now my S3 and N7 match and have the wallpaper I wanted lol.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...llpaperBlue.jpg


Thanks! I've never really understood the color scheme in the nexus wallpapers - a lot of pastels (orange, pink, yellow, etc.)

Oh well, personal preference I guess...


----------



## Mustang302LX

minnysota said:


> Thanks! I've never really understood the color scheme in the nexus wallpapers - a lot of pastels (orange, pink, yellow, etc.)
> 
> Oh well, personal preference I guess...


Yeah they leave a bit to be desired.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## cvo515

Mustang302LX said:


> Sure. I saw a similar one on the Nexus 7 pics on the Play Store yet it doesn't exist in 4.2 for some reason. So I downloaded the 4.2 wallpaper that is orange colored and changed it to blue. Now my S3 and N7 match and have the wallpaper I wanted lol.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27532939/Wallpapers/JBWallpaperBlue.jpg


Feel free to post anymore if you get bored! Your color schemes are much better than Google's

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

cvo515 said:


> Feel free to post anymore if you get bored! Your color schemes are much better than Google's
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Why thank you.


----------



## Synaptic13

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## cvo515

I'm digging it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7

Sent from my FreeGS3 d2spr


----------



## diewson

Synaptic13 said:


> View attachment 34583
> 
> 
> SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


how do you make ur status bar transparent???


----------



## Synaptic13

diewson said:


> how do you make ur status bar transparent???


 its in status bar settings in baked rom control 

SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


----------



## diewson

Synaptic13 said:


> its in status bar settings in baked rom control
> 
> SeNt FrOm A ツbAkEdツ Gs3


is baked rom the only rom that has the option to make transparent status bar?


----------



## flashback7

Sent from my Aokp'd d2spr


----------



## Synaptic13

diewson said:


> is baked rom the only rom that has the option to make transparent status bar?


I believe so

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7

diewson said:


> is baked rom the only rom that has the option to make transparent status bar?


Cfx nightly has transparent and color status bar and i believe Paranoid Android is where the trans status bar actually came from..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

CleanROM Lite 4.0 with Kindacrap Mods.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Mustang302LX said:


> CleanROM Lite 4.0 with Kindacrap Mods.


love that wallpaper. That from the iPad mini pack? You should email it to me please 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Retro








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

One more. Me likey better 














Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht

Running AOKP M1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

MistaWolfe said:


> love that wallpaper. That from the iPad mini pack? You should email it to me please
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Here is the wallpaper http://db.tt/8xmHtSbW

I think that's where it came from but I saw it on an Android site for a Nexus 4 review and someone posted a link to the wallpaper so I saved it and am using it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## headcheese

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

headcheese said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Whoa! What sports widget is that?!


----------



## Spotmark

Mustang302LX said:


> Whoa! What sports widget is that?!


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.scottkominek.scoreswidget&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zY290dGtvbWluZWsuc2NvcmVzd2lkZ2V0Il0.


----------



## amosavitas

~werd


----------



## Disneyfist

On liquid right now. Wallpaper is actually the movie "the thing" running all the way through. Found out that nova runs best for me. Not going to oc til my extended battery gets here. Still tooling around with the undervolt. So far, just dropped every slot by 100. Thoughts and comments welcome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3




----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## DFRRFGGGG




----------



## Da420killa

Running liquidsmooth rc8 with nova launcher 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

MistaWolfe said:


> View attachment 34880
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Nice wallpaper.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## uberbdon




----------



## keef

Running Paranoid Android, Apex Launcher, Tablet mode.


----------



## MistaWolfe

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> Nice wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Here ya go, G








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

uberbdon said:


>


 what theme is that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> what theme is that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Blue steel I believe. XDA. WasabiWa

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amosavitas

Galaxymod rls8, ADWex, and UCCW 








a couple hours later..


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

MistaWolfe said:


> Here ya go, G
> View attachment 34923
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

Clean and smooth
Cleanrom 5.0


----------



## uberbdon

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> what theme is that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Here ya go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773044


----------



## flashback7

Sent from my Slim Beaned d2spr


----------



## amosavitas

yup


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid

flashback7 said:


> Sent from my Slim Beaned d2spr


What's the name of that icon pack

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## diewson

flashback7 said:


> Sent from my FreeGS3 d2spr


 ishow do i set my status bar to clear color on paranoidrom?....i put the slider to full transparent. its a lighter color transparent. i still see the status bar as a bright transparent bar, doesnt fade in wth the wallpaper


----------



## john21511

My screen of folders.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> What's the name of that icon pack
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Tha inflatable blue premium from tha icon ultimate.

Sent from my Slim Beaned d2spr


----------



## diewson

amosavitas said:


> yup


wow whats this?


----------



## cvo515

Clean rom...no TW launcher...trebuchet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amosavitas

diewson said:


> wow whats this?


thanks, I'm running Galaxymod rls8, rocking fleur by wasabi (modified ). I use ADWex with no dock
the icon on the left is a folder with comm apps, and the right is my app drawer. All of the widgets are UCCW skinned by me.


----------



## Goose306

Decided to get some TW going on - surprisingly its pretty nice, been awhile since I tried TW JB, its screaming right along:

ROM: Galaxy MOD RLS8
Kernel: Lean Kernel .3 TW JB
Theme: WasabiWa Anchorman colors
Launcher: Nova Pro
Launcher Theme: Holo Dark Red










Its over 6000 regularly and only clocked slightly over stock (1600)


----------



## Marcismo55

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Gotta rep the Drum Corps I just made! The Cadets!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warriorpluto

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aj8600

Yessir

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Getting closer to where I want it... need to tweak the icons a bit more. Finally got WasabiWa mods to play nice with battery bar and deleting the normal battery... TW is becoming bearable


----------



## Phelon

Better pic cus the dock

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Phelon said:


> Better pic cus the dock
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


2 clocks, 2 weather temps, 2 battery gauges - 1 screen. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phelon

MistaWolfe said:


> 2 clocks, 2 weather temps, 2 battery gauges - 1 screen. Lol
> 
> PS.i see the double date, but that's due to me.working on a custom mod. But double battery, I can't seem to understand? Or the widget? That's GSams battery monitor sonic can determine naughty apps lol. I change stuff more then anything Maybe you're talking about my toggles.at the.bbottom?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Oops I posted the wrong screen
. That's a.screen I.was testing out a custom.function to detect multiple widgest and types of Widgets. Hence the.multiple clicks and so forth

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Phelon said:


> Oops I posted the wrong screen
> . That's a.screen I.was testing out a custom.function to detect multiple widgest and types of Widgets. Hence the.multiple clicks and so forth
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


All good, my man. Whatever works for you. Wasn't making fun! Just did a double take...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therobut

Here's my latest









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker

Still rocking cleanROM 5.0.


----------



## sixohtew

> Yessir
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I was wonder if you could share that wallpaper sir? It's pretty badass not gonna lie lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew

I wanted to do something a little different. On my dock and app drawer I use tersus, but for my home screen icons I use lustre. I think it adds to the customized portion of android. Took a long time changing each individual icon from tersus back to lustre but I love it. Lock screen -> home screen -> app drawer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Main lockscreen









Lockscreen widget (HD Widgets)









Homescreen (not much changed since 4.1 for me)









4.2 AOKP Quick Settings (names blurred to protect the innocent)









Also shrunk size to try to not fill up the entire forum lol.


----------



## amosavitas

lummox


----------



## Phelon

MistaWolfe said:


> 2 clocks, 2 weather temps, 2 battery gauges - 1 screen. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Eh that was a mistake on my behalf, was working on a tasker mod to detext multiple widgets to aboid this problem. I will take a better picture in a bit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

'New'ish









Edit: Since hours ago, changed to Bloat Browser and the background


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aj8600

sixohtew said:


> I was wonder if you could share that wallpaper sir? It's pretty badass not gonna lie lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Here you are good sir

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## amosavitas

galaxyMod 10, theme, wall, and uccws by me; icons are dark vibe by S2W


----------



## Goose306

Sent from my 4.1 MIUI d2vzw


----------



## krackerjac

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Clean ROM lite 4.5 w/ WasabiWa's magnum cream sandwich 














Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcbrocker

MistaWolfe said:


> Clean ROM lite 4.5 w/ WasabiWa's magnum cream sandwich
> View attachment 35429
> View attachment 35430
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Where did you get the theme from?


----------



## Goose306

mcbrocker said:


> Where did you get the theme from?


Its on XDA...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1929403


----------



## RoWilJr

sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## mcbrocker

Goose306 said:


> Its on XDA...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1929403


Thanks for this.


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcbrocker

This weeks flavor ......


----------



## uberbdon

http://db.tt/Hd5CRBT0


----------



## blaineevans

Good Guy Greg has an S3.. I had no idea.


----------



## kdun

http://i.imgur.com/I38Js.png

This one is from a few days ago, Im on CM10.1 now but it looks very similar


----------



## uberbdon

blaineevans said:


> Good Guy Greg has an S3.. I had no idea.


Did you think he owned an iPhone???


----------



## Paddington

Pretty simple.


----------



## Goose306

Tapped from my 4.2 jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## MistaWolfe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a

MistaWolfe said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Man, I really like them there toggles.


----------



## JRJ442

My apocalyptic theme for the day. Lol


----------



## blux

Jelly Beans (Build 7 - 4.1.1) with Nova launcher, Widgetlocker, Minimalistic Text, and Lucid Rounds icons.


----------



## mcbrocker

Rocking CLEANROM 5.0 silky smooth

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457




----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik

uberbdon said:


> Did you think he owned an iPhone???


If he did, he would look more like this:


----------



## Paddington

LiquidSmooth. BOSS theme. 
Nova Prime. DCikonZ


----------



## mentose457

Gopher Turtle said:


> LiquidSmooth. BOSS theme.
> Nova Prime. DCikonZ


Deja Entendu

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamb0985

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paddington

mentose457 said:


> Deja Entendu
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Took me forever to figure that out myself. I had to use Google Goggles.

Here is a Windowsy one I just made.


----------



## yutsoku




----------



## DroidDoesAll

Stock, Unrooted, Nova Prime, JB 4.2 themed.


----------



## invisiblek

DroidDoesAll said:


> Stock, Unrooted


I'm sorry =/


----------



## invisiblek




----------



## Disneyfist

Can someone tell me what app or widget I could use to get my icons like that? Need to spice up my tablet mode and want to go vertical.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Disneyfist

yutsoku said:


>


And I meant these icons/widget, forgot to quote it lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan




----------



## MistaWolfe

Still rocking the purps. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yutsoku

Disneyfist said:


> And I meant these icons/widget, forgot to quote it lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I used this icon pack. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.pooley.blaqueBlueIconset&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImZyLnBvb2xleS5ibGFxdWVCbHVlSWNvbnNldCJd


----------



## juancaperez2000

invisiblek said:


>


snappappers!!!! aight?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Rockin' liquid now









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoWilJr

sent from a Galaxy SIII near you


----------



## rpz3.14

Here's my first attempts with uccw:


----------



## itsTreyG

*Twenty Eight* [Details]


----------



## nelms

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624

Running liquid beta 3. Keeping it simple.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yordle Breeder

Mine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Calmate Details


----------



## RoWilJr

Currently... Gonna dabble with uccw this weekend when I have some downtime 









sent from a Galaxy SIII near you


----------



## superhawk610

Emma Stone 
AOKP Phantom 10.1
Apex Launcher Pro


----------



## kidruk

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457




----------



## ImaComputa

Not much change here.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Haven't posted one of these in a while...things never change though


----------



## mentose457

Enjoy...


----------



## ZeroFighter

MIUI using Trebuchet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RoWilJr

Simple setup for now...









sent from a Galaxy SIII near you


----------



## Synaptic13

SeNt FrOm A ツcArBoNiZeDツ Gs3


----------



## samsgun357

id est quod est


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeman

Beans 11, nova launcher, glass icons, and morphed work morphology

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeman

jayRokk said:


> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


mind sharing that wallpaper

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

mikeman said:


> mind sharing that wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Sometimes you can find the exact image on Google by searching by an image. If you right click the image an do a Copy Image URL and paste it in google search and hit enter it will take you to a page that asks For matching images, try search by image. If you click the link it will bring up more of the same image or similar ones. Not trying to be an ass, just sharing a search method.


----------



## coldconfession13

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S3 CM 10.1


----------



## mikeman

mentose457 said:


> Sometimes you can find the exact image on Google by searching by an image. If you right click the image an do a Copy Image URL and paste it in google search and hit enter it will take you to a page that asks For matching images, try search by image. If you click the link it will bring up more of the same image or similar ones. Not trying to be an ass, just sharing a search method.


Tried that and no go but thanks for the tip. I do know how to search images on Google but i didn't think about the right click copy url method. Unfortunately it didn't work but i did learn something new today


----------



## SEAbeliever

Simple to see. Simplicity.










Sent through the delicate fabric of time and space by my JellyBEANS v12ed GSIII...SEA! HAWKS!


----------



## abactos

This is how i like my homescreen, its simple to make.​
jukebox search widget: LINK​go launcher ex: LINK​wallpaper: LINK​minimalistic text clock: LINK​screenshot:


----------



## srzero

Yea couldn't figure it out either. Can you just share the link

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

mine









T-mo sgs3 team baked blackbean v8


----------



## jayRokk

mikeman said:


> mind sharing that wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I apologize sir for the wait 
Here is the link

http://db.tt/CZIoFlqj

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueman

Official AOKP
Apex Launcher
MetroStation and Simple Text Icons
SiMi Clock


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Wow...didn't know Sonny had an icon pack too...now every thing feels complete...my uccw attempts fail miserably so BW it is for now...

Lockscreen 







Homescreen 







Screen 1







Screen 2







Quick settings tiles 








Sent from my SGH-T999 baked in 8 layers of blackbean goodness.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior

Decided to mess with uccw again a while after last post 













Sent from my SGH-T999 baked in 8 layers of blackbean goodness.


----------



## jayRokk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abactos

My new homescreen 

fufinder steampunk widget
Fancy widget (Tick Weather skin)
Minimalistic text clock
Go launcher
Screenshot:


----------



## jayRokk

I Give you guys: FlipCards V2

mycolorscreen.com/2013/03/24/flipcards-v2-2/





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

????????


----------



## jayRokk

Another one!!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

And here is my latest.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Sent from my 4.2 jellybeaned SCH-I535


----------



## krackerjac

jayRokk said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


what rom you running or theme.? 
Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

krackerjac said:


> what rom you running or theme.?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


AoCP ROM no theme... Everything on the screen is UCCW skins

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

Cleaned it up some... did some de/recompiling of some framework files and some quick Photoshop work; liking it alot more now...

Lockscreen:










Homescreen:


----------



## jayRokk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawn1976

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

Goose306 said:


> Cleaned it up some... did some de/recompiling of some framework files and some quick Photoshop work; liking it alot more now...
> 
> Lockscreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homescreen:


goose make the swagger pink (#ffff00dd) and I'd love it







inner Unicorn is coming out lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

BMc08GT said:


> goose make the swagger pink (#ffff00dd) and I'd love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inner Unicorn is coming out lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I think I can make that happen... lemme see if I still have the psd files for it...

EDIT:









DL/Image link:

http://i.imgur.com/v66XXRu.png

Credits for the unicorn go to AOKP and the original Keep Calm and Kang On to whomever made it on the swag papers 

Oh, and here's the image for the unlocker; have to replace the original in framework-res (would love to see this as a dialer easter-egg?)










DL/Image link:

http://i.imgur.com/d713Gt6.png


----------



## abactos

have a new one. hope you like 
Floral search widget: LINK
Fancy widget (Tick Weather skin & default clock): LINK 
Go launcher
Screenshot:


----------



## zerospeed8

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## Aypeeootrek

I'll rock this for like a week


----------



## RoWilJr

Weekend setup... Carbon 1.6.1 w/Ktoonesz kernel.


----------



## bornx

Nothing too special, but just how I like it!

<«- Look.Around.You -»>


----------



## abactos

I think this is my best one 
Neon search widget: LINK
Truly clean icons: LINK
Eye In Sky Weather: LINK
Wallpaper: : LINK 
Go launcher 
Screenshot:


----------



## goldsmitht

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Changed a bit:


----------



## hulsey

Do you mind sharing your wallpaper ? Thanks



bornx said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bornx

hulsey said:


> Do you mind sharing your wallpaper ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


No problem, here ya go

http://db.tt/jbWtRdQR

Sent from my SCH-R530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

Just cooked this bad boy up on PS
From top to bottom-
-Flipboard Widget
-UCCW battery bar
-DashClock

Icons used in PS - Cold Fusion
I still have the PSD so let mW know if you want it to play with


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk

Different stuff


















More info @ www.mycolorscreen.com/2013/05/02/street-colors-2/

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RandomSnapple

I'm interested in icons. Mind sharing the link?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

Which one?

This one? Its just something I found on zedge.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew

Stark icons and apex launcher with minimalistic text widgets

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## B3L13V3

My latest, same setup different icons and wallpaper.


----------



## VoidFox

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 + Siyah 1.9.1 + Slim 4.2.2 build 5 + CM10.1


----------



## srs731

Liquid 2.4 BMS kernel. Amazing, clean, and fast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Stumbled across *this *while on deviantart today. Love it!



















Changed: 06-03


----------



## therobut

My current home screen.

Verizon Samsung Galaxy SIII
Carbon ROM 1.7 (android 4.2.2)
Nova Launcher - Tersus icon pack

It's just a single page (no swiping left and right) and my nova launcher app drawer is separated into categories. Swipe up gesture on home screen brings the drawer up. Swipe down for notifications

Lately I've gotten away from having shortcuts on home screens in favor of a more minimalist setup that shows off whatever wallpaper I have set

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## shawn1976

Usually do blue themes trying out orange for awhile here's my lock screen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## APeaceOfStrange

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## WhataSpaz

GS4 









Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


OMG that weather widget I must haz! Why u no tell???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sandman007 said:


> OMG that weather widget I must haz! Why u no tell???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


UCCW widget with the Beeping Weather Widget skin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

BUMP




























Sent from my 4.4 SCH-I535 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lurch81

Mind sharing wallpaper?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Goose306

Lurch81 said:


> Mind sharing wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


Me? Its built into 4.4. You van either upgrade or Google Kit-Kat wallpapers to get it.

Sent from my Kit-Kat S3 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lurch81

No sorry thought I replied to the person is a photo of Christy Mack

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Lurch81

zerospeed8 said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif uploadfromtaptalk1365551143745.png
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

